

Ask HN: Default command line software in Mac OS - ez77

Hello! I haven't owned a Mac since the pre-OS X era, but so many positive comments around here are making me think about it. Do you know of a list with all the shell commands available by default? I know there is macports, but still I'm curious.<p>Thanks!
======
telemachos
In terms of a list, you can try this (though I can't swear that it's
completely up to date): <http://ss64.com/osx/>

Also, unless you install the developer tools (they are freely available on
your install disk or you can download them), you don't have a compiler and
other key development tools. But even before install the developer extras, you
have a fairly full set of basic *nix tools and languages (Perl, Python and
Ruby) to script in. Note that if you're used to the GNU version of the
coreutils, find, etc., you may get some surprises in terms of flags. OS X uses
BSD versions.

------
jolan
It's all the basic UNIX stuff + programming languages like Java, Perl, PHP,
Python, and Ruby.

~~~
ez77
OK, but in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1241479> X-Istence mentions
that curl ships with Mac OS while wget doesn't. I guess there isn't an
official list, right?

